# Best way to paint small letters



## kufta4 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys.

I purchased 1 inch letters letters before and hand painted them with white paint I had left over from the trim in one of the rooms we painted in our home. That was a pain and since the wood is cut out with a laser, it kind of burns the wood. That makes painting it white a pain in the butt.

The 1 inch letters turned out to be a bit small so I just ordered 2 inch. These are also cut out with a laser.

Does anyone have any idea on the easiest way to paint these? Am I still better off doing it by hand? Should I use a different kind of paint? Certain brush? Some sort of spray paint?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Try using a spray on stain sealer first.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

always prime b4 painting. you can try kilz in a rattle can. it thin so make light coats. its make for stain blocking.


----------

